# Low T and doc vs. normal and self TRT



## iwanthotcocoa (May 25, 2018)

This is more specific following my original post General Chat->"Baby Steps"

More specific questions here (also that was more of an intro and a long post, I'll keep this one shorter, have I already failed? anyway...)


Anyone in Canada (or BC specifically)? How much has TRT cost you the first year including regular doctor visits, tests, equipment and prescriptions?
Has anyone seen mood benefits from T who had depression and felt better through treatment?
And finally, if I'm found to be within normal ranges and no low T and no possibility of prescriptions, has anyone experienced this and still gone ahead with self TRT and seen results? Did you go with UG or pharmaceutical grade?

I want to hear about your experiences, thanks!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 25, 2018)

I'm not in Canada, but my medications average out to about $100 per month and my labs cost about $500 per year as my current doctor doesn't accept insurance.  In addition to that, I spend about $100 every six months for the consultation.  All in all, I'm looking at $1,900 per year for my TRT, HCG, and thyroid medication.  My first doctor charged $60 per office visit and started EVERYONE on a Sustanon 250 shot once per week.

I saw my mood and energy levels improve as it was initially recommended that I get on SSRIs due to my brain fog, lack of motivation, and lack of energy.  My PCP figured I was depressed and never even thought to do a full hormone panel.  I'm kind of glad I never went through him as he doesn't like one's trough to be higher than 500 when he prescribes TRT.  I nicknamed him the beta male cuck.

If you are at the low end of normal and are suffering from brain fog, lack of energy, and no motivation, I'd go for it anyway.  These new clinical ranges are laughable when chances are that our grandfathers had testosterone levels in the 700s in their 40s whereas now they are saying that 300 is acceptable.


----------



## dk8594 (May 25, 2018)

So I'll tackle a couple of these questions.

No idea how things work in Canada.  Also, in regards to pricing, it's hard to compare apples to apples.  There is no telling what your protocol would be compared to mine and what is vs what is not covered by insurance makes a big difference.  

In regards to your second question, I saw a huge in my mood.  To say TRT was a life changer for me is an understatement and I was able to stop taking meds for depressions, ED, and blood pressure soon after I started treatment.  It was the difference between getting through life and living it.

So what are your lab results?  It's easy to assume low t is the problem.  However you should rule out other underlying causes.  If you are low on the range, it is possible to find a dr. who will work with you and write you a prescription.  At least in the US, doctors have discretion; some go strictly by the ranges, but others go more by a combination of your numbers and symptoms.  It's not always easy finding a dr.  who is willing to do TRT at all and it took many of us many months to find one willing to work with us, but it is worth it to have someone in your corner who can help navigate your treatment and get you dialed in.


----------



## iwanthotcocoa (May 26, 2018)

lol beta male cuck is where most doctors want their patients to be I hear, honestly I'm at a point where I've actually started turning down sex because I was too tired, something I would have never done before. Posting things helped me ask myself some other questions.

I will get my blood work done and get the results. Then I am considering probably spending the money for the initial consult at a TRT clinic ($300 just to initially speak with the doc no test or anything). But before that I want to find out about it as much as I can.


----------



## iwanthotcocoa (May 26, 2018)

How much did they start you on? And have you continued taking TRT through scripts or have you ever been taken it outside of that? And I'm wondering, if they start you out at a low dose, say hypothetically speaking you produce 200 mg, naturally, and they put you on 250 mg per week, does that mean that your body will continue producing the same, potentially shutdown, start producing 50, meaning at the end you will end up with a total of 450, 50, or the same 250?


----------



## Viduus (May 26, 2018)

iwanthotcocoa said:


> How much did they start you on? And have you continued taking TRT through scripts or have you ever been taken it outside of that? And I'm wondering, if they start you out at a low dose, say hypothetically speaking you produce 200 mg, naturally, and they put you on 250 mg per week, does that mean that your body will continue producing the same, potentially shutdown, start producing 50, meaning at the end you will end up with a total of 450, 50, or the same 250?



It’ll shut you down. Find a clinic that’ll do a free consultation. You might want to do your own blood work if you’re curious. I’m not sure if it’s possible in Canada but it should be cheaper to test your T and free T.


----------



## iwanthotcocoa (May 26, 2018)

Yeah I'm doing my own blood work, the clinic explained they use better testing using urine tests collected over a period of time as opposed to a blood test once.


----------

